# Buying used Polaris Ranger or ?



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thinking of buying a 2008 Polaris Ranger 700 XP, less than 250 hours. It appears to be in good shape/clean and has had a new belt and battery installed . (everything works)

I'm going to use it only around my house / barn not looking to get sporty. Should I be looking for something else or buy new? This one is $6.5K.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I had this same question before I bought mine a few months ago. I came to the conclusion that I didn't want to buy someone's problem/s so I bought new. 
I got a '14 800 Ranger for $10,250 OTD + $550 shipping from a dealer in Alabama. Oh, you don't pay tax on it either.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats seems fairly high for a 08 Ranger. Honestly I wouldnt pay more than $4500 for that unit, when you can get one from Alabama shipped to your house for under 10k. You have to figure that unit is 6 years old already. You could put that $6500 down and finance a new one and have a very small payment


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Let me know if you would like Nates number for a quote. They are the cheapest in the country, even with shipping


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Find a used one. Not all of us have to have new, much less finance a flipping buggy. 

I've been pleased with my 06 XP 700 that I bought used.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys, I bought a new John Deere Gator 825i with power steering today. A little more money than a new Ranger but in the end probably the better choice for what I'm going to do with it. 

What I will say is that Joeys guy at Shoal in Alabama (Nate) is a good guy and very helpful, and their prices will beat all of the local Polaris dealers at least by a grand. But at the end of the day went with the JD , it was not an easy decision as both machines have their advantages. I hope that I made the right decision in the end but if not....hwell:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck with your new toy. JD is a proven machine


----------

